# Squash



## pennstpitmaster (Jun 20, 2014)

If I were to make up a foil packet of squash with butter, and the normal seasonings, how long should i put it on with my ribs? I'm shooting for a cooking temp between 225-235


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 20, 2014)

Hello.  Probably to late to this party.  I would leave that packet open ( like a bowl ) to add smoke to the squash, watch it now and then so as it doesn't go dry and then smoke it about as long as you normally bake/stovetop cook it and test it.  If the ribs are not yet done, pull the squash from the smoker early ( a little crunchier than normal ) wrap and allow to continue cooking in the foil wrap.  Veg is one of those things isn't it?  How crunchy/well done do you like you veg?  Same as meat, some folks like rare, some folks like well done.  There is no food safety risk; so long as it was washed well before prep.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## pennstpitmaster (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks, Danny. Not late to the party. You were actually right on time. Ribs got put on a little later than anticipated, so they still have about 2 hours or so to go. Will have to give the squash a try. Thanks!


----------

